# Conformation problem in hind end?



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

P.S. Even though everyone else has told me 'no', I am still not ruling out wobbler's. But if she did have a neuro disorder, it would be a Grade 1 from everything I've read about.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

subbing....i wanna see what it is....


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Don't really have any idea....but would like to see her really moving freshly forward in a trot to see if she "lines up" better. I've seen wobbly youngsters grow out of it, especially bigger breeds. 
Could she have stifle issues, like upward fixation of the patella, in a very mild form? My standie was very wobbly in a walk, and had that problem. Never showed it while in race training, muscles pulled up the ligament enough. But locked up when he was out of training. I had him trimmed short and square-toed with slightly more heel, and he was fine, but would lock up going into week 7 after trimming.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Don't really have any idea....but would like to see her really moving freshly forward in a trot to see if she "lines up" better. I've seen wobbly youngsters grow out of it, especially bigger breeds.
> Could she have stifle issues, like upward fixation of the patella, in a very mild form? My standie was very wobbly in a walk, and had that problem. Never showed it while in race training, muscles pulled up the ligament enough. But locked up when he was out of training. I had him trimmed short and square-toed with slightly more heel, and he was fine, but would lock up going into week 7 after trimming.


That is interesting deserthorsewoman....I am now in San Diego and at a new facility meeting with a new farrier today for the first time. I will be mentioning all of this to him. Maybe have a vet down here evaluate again. The stifle thing is possible. When chiro was out before we moved we did flexion testing and she did have some lameness the first couple steps at the trot after we held her leg. First set of flexion tests when I bought her were negative.

Today I plan on walking her up and down some hills while leading her on trails....now that I have that opportunity. Land was completely flat where I moved from. Some issues that I saw last year have dissolved ie: clipping her front heals with her hind legs and bunny hopping.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Hill work, especially in a trot, is very beneficial if its that stifle issue. Trotting period, because it builds all muscles up evenly. My standie wouldn't run. He was too scared, having in mind that he could lock up anytime. His former owner was trimming him for me when he locked the first time, and was blaming me, of course. Took quite some educating to understand, lol. But with that trim he did fine, never had a problem. Square toe and slightly more heel to avoid the full stretch, to get off the leg sooner. That way the ligament can't catch on the patella. I knew a QH who eventually grew out of it, but could have only controlled exercise for nearly two years. But I don't think he was trimmed like that.
It's worth a try, tho.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Today I took Snickers out on some trails that had hills. I did notice her legs much more with hills, traveling up and down them as well as lunging her on an incline. I am thinking maybe a locking stifle issue from my observations.....going down hill you could see the stifle popping....is that normal? When lunging, that rt hind almost looked like a peg leg. She wouldn't swing it out but more forward reaching but stiff? Hard to judge for me really. We will see what strength she gains now from frequent hill excursions.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I agree with the stifle / patella problem. I hope you are not graining her! draft x really dont need grain. You may need a calcium supp for her, and Hills are hard on stifle / patella / hocks. I would do more conditioning type of work with her, she also looks as though she may clip her hind feet on the inside swing.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Sounds more and more like it. 
Get her trimmed and report
if your farrier doesn't know what you're talking about, im here;-)


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

stevenson said:


> I agree with the stifle / patella problem. I hope you are not graining her! draft x really dont need grain. You may need a calcium supp for her, and Hills are hard on stifle / patella / hocks. I would do more conditioning type of work with her, she also looks as though she may clip her hind feet on the inside swing.


Thanks Stevenson....

No grain, she gets bermuda/alfalfa in the morning and bermuda only in the evening. She gets almost one pound of Nutrena Empower Balance Ration Balancer daily. Not sure what her diet was the first couple of years...the place she came from was pretty questionable.

What type of exercises do you recommend that are more suited? I am thinking that she does clip her hind feet together at times, throwing her off balance in the trot and that is why it can feel so weird. She has gotten better and once she gets in a decent ryhthm now, seems to hold it longer than before.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Sounds more and more like it.
> Get her trimmed and report
> if your farrier doesn't know what you're talking about, im here;-)


Thanks desert....the new farrier I found down here sounds very much like he knows what he is doing. Came highly recommended and I met with him yesterday looking at my percheron and her nightmare feet. He was interested in her xrays and actually talked about them and found things on them the vet didn't talk about, along with actual solutions. My farrier up there just looked at them and handed them back. He will be hand-making Belle's shoes. So, I'm sure he will be able to help Snickers too. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I guess I have to clarify the hill work.....hill work is recommended for strengthening muscles especially in the hindquarters of horses with upward fixation of the patella. Also steady trot work, again, to build muscle. 
If other stifle or hip problems are present I agree hill work can become a problem. 
To stay on the safe side, I would walk hills in hand and trot and longe on the flat 

Important is trot for building muscles, not jog.Freshly forward trot.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Oldhorselady said:


> Thanks desert....the new farrier I found down here sounds very much like he knows what he is doing. Came highly recommended and I met with him yesterday looking at my percheron and her nightmare feet. He was interested in her xrays and actually talked about them and found things on them the vet didn't talk about, along with actual solutions. My farrier up there just looked at them and handed them back. He will be hand-making Belle's shoes. So, I'm sure he will be able to help Snickers too. Crossing my fingers.


Sounds really good! 
The sooner you can get Snickers done the easier she will find it to move. My standie always had that "WOW"-look in his face after the first few steps with a fresh trim


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> I guess I have to clarify the hill work.....hill work is recommended for strengthening muscles especially in the hindquarters of horses with upward fixation of the patella. Also steady trot work, again, to build muscle.
> If other stifle or hip problems are present I agree hill work can become a problem.
> To stay on the safe side, I would walk hills in hand and trot and longe on the flat
> 
> Important is trot for building muscles, not jog.Freshly forward trot.


I will start working on her being more forward....she is definately not the 'forward' type. That's why I love her so much! She does well on the lunge, but I don't want to lunge her too long either. I will keep up the trail walks leading her. I dont' want to ride her unless I feel she is more sure of herself. I don't want her stumbling down a hill with me. I will let you know what the farrier says next week. Thanks for the info.:wink:


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

You can try to longe her more straight, I.e. walk with her on a straight line then turn and again straight line, more a square than a circle......it's a little more "exercise" for you, but keeps her from putting too much strain on her legs while trotting.


----------

